# Wholesale Raw Bone supplier in TX



## JOHN WINTERS (Mar 5, 2010)

Anyone know of any processing plants or other outlets where you can buy wholesale Raw Meaty Bones in Central Texas? I'm tired of driving to the butcher shop weekly just to pick up bones and would like to order in bulk. Thanks


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Check this out. I get my dogs food from a group like this 
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/CenTexRawDiet/


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

You might try Taylor meat in Fort Worth.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

John, if you have a local farmer's market, I would ask some of the local producers. I buy four or five bags of grass fed lamb bones at a time when I can from a local producer that I have known for years now just by going to the farmer's market.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

JOHN WINTERS said:


> Anyone know of any processing plants or other outlets where you can buy wholesale Raw Meaty Bones in Central Texas? I'm tired of driving to the butcher shop weekly just to pick up bones and would like to order in bulk. Thanks


The posts here already display some good ideas about obtaining the raw meaty bones. Check to see which animals are hunted regularly or seasonally in your area. Look to see where the hunters take their "catch" to be "dressed" or butchered. Normally they debone the animal to a degree and then place the bones "outside", so that people can dig through and take what they want. Certain bones aren't really all that prized by hunters. They want their catch dressed and prepped for human consumption. At least that's what the deer butcher in my area does w/ their bones. During hunting season, they just leave 3-4 giant rubbermaid garbage cans full of deer bones for anyone to take and use as they please. They take some of the meat (undesirable portions?) and ground it into "pet food." Makes a real cheap, high quality raw meat source. 

Good luck w/ finding quality sources of raw food in your area. It [email protected] sure ain't always easy.


----------

